# krups Gvx231



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a GVX231 And have just ordered a gaggia classic. Is it going to be upto the job?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Simple and disappointing answer

No....unlikely

I doubt it Will t go fine and consistent enough for espresso


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

How do you know if it's fine enough? If it'll stall the machine?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No, you can grind fine enough to stall a machine on even a blade grinder but the quality of the grind and the massive unevenness of the ground coffee will give you really shonky extractions, that in the cup just dont taste nice.

That said, are you going to switch the basket over for a standard one? The new classic's come with a pressurised basket, this tries to force crema and compensates for stale coffee or uneven grind.

Basically will could get a drink out of it, but if you swap baskets and upgrade your grinder you will get an awful lot more out of it assuming you are putting in good quality freshly roasted coffee.


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got a bottomless PF and non pressurised basket on the way. Suppose I'll have a play and see how it goes!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

matthew2456 said:


> I've got a bottomless PF and non pressurised basket on the way. Suppose I'll have a play and see how it goes!


Start saving for a new grinder is my advice


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

Will keep an eye out in the classifieds


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Actually, the Krups does grind fine enough for espresso. If anything, too fine - I was using mine at 1 spot off halfway . Amazon reviews indicated that a couple of spots off the finest would be right, but other reviews said that they could only " get dust". I think that either they have altered the settings at which the Krups go out, or there is no consistency in the setting when they leave the factory.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got one and that's exactly what I tried and failed.

Even on the finest setting it couldn't do espresso.

It was bought about 7 years ago.

It used to be great for French press or Moka pot.


----------

